

Made It onto Product Hunt Woohoo - bswuft
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/hunter-list

======
minimaxir
A product about Product Hunt made it onto Product Hunt.

That...shouldn't be surprising.

~~~
bswuft
haha good point :) It was for the hackathon. There were 1000+ people hacking
this weekend and the top 20 got listed. So not completely a given that it
would get listed.

